# looking for some plants!



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm starting back up and looking for a few plants. I'm in the nftw area and can travel a little ways. Let me know if you have any.
Thanks in advance.

anubias nana petite

dwaft sagittaria

dwarf four leaf clover marsilea

cryptocoryne parva

staurogyen repens

micro sword liaeopsis novaezelandiae

hygrophilia narrow

java moss

vallisneria nana narrow leaf


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

We have our plant meeting this Saturday at one at Texas Aquatucs off Baker Blvd. There is a good chance that you may find some of what you want,


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

I have some needle leaf java fern you can have unfortunately i can't make it to the meeting so you would have to pick up.


----------

